# Ho Ho Ho its Christmas giveaway 2011 - Winner Unclaimed!



## Jim

This one was a pain in the rear! :LOL2: 

This is a simple contest open to all members. The contest Starts today and ends at Midnight Christmas day. All you need to do is guess the number of M&M's in the jar in a response to this thread. The member closest to the amount of M&M's in the jar is the winner. The winner has 72 hours to respond to this thread & a PM to me to be declared the winner or they lose. In event of a tie, I will provide two $50 prizes.

What does the winner get?
1, Winner gets to keep the empty "New Boat fund" jar. Sorry, kids attacked the M&M's the minute the picture was taken.
2, Winner gets a $50 gift cert to any one of our *Sponsors*.






Hint: There are less than 5000 candies in the jar.

Disclaimer: All things can change because


----------



## JonBoatfever

213


----------



## shmelty

373


----------



## 00 mod

256


----------



## bulldog

432


----------



## Greer

434


----------



## sr71

328


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

545


----------



## aeviaanah

800


----------



## RatherBFishin

602


----------



## Captain Ahab

688


----------



## crazymanme2

454

Merry Christmas everone =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226

293


----------



## GreenRiver

405


----------



## Ictalurus

901


----------



## muskiemike12

529


----------



## lovedr79

666


----------



## dyeguy1212

854


----------



## SevenPin

459

SevenPin


----------



## Zubes

748


----------



## lswoody

721


----------



## Bugpac

1598


----------



## eclipse507

627


----------



## FishingCop

775


----------



## Brine

916 :mrgreen:


----------



## sixgun86

275


----------



## LonLB

2,287


----------



## Leelatt

231 Exactly.


----------



## Codeman

473 

I used x-ray vision and counted them.


----------



## vahunter

655


----------



## Industry

888


----------



## mangelcc

500


----------



## kycolonel138th

:USA1: 555 :lol:


----------



## freetofish

795


----------



## azekologi

My M&M Ninja guessing skills say:

*512*

No more, no less. :wink:


----------



## bcritch

610.....


----------



## tsohg76

570


----------



## BassGeek54

553


----------



## gmoney

542


----------



## cali27

827


----------



## benjineer

332


----------



## fish devil

:twisted: 432


----------



## Lennyg3

231


----------



## Catfish_Hunter

251...


----------



## gouran01

749, sorry zubes!


----------



## willfishforfood

659


----------



## weezer71

1,050 pcs. [-o<


----------



## Badbagger

1198


----------



## hlsteele

540


----------



## lets fish salt

563 lets fish salt


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

450


----------



## cavman138

413


----------



## hardwatergrampa

iam going to say 398


----------



## hossthehermit

416


----------



## SVOMike86

746. [-o<


----------



## pepperrocks

725


----------



## BassNBob

I'll guess 911.

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERONE.


----------



## HOUSE

Hey Jim, are you able to guestimate how thick the walls of that jar might be without violating any rules? I'm working on yet another "master calculation" that I'm sure you will find amusing  I'm guessing 0.2 inches perhaps, but I can't really see the inside from that picture. I'll post my MS PAINT image after the contest to show you how I calculated my number. 

My guess: *971 *M&M's


----------



## bulldog

HOUSE said:


> Hey Jim, are you able to guestimate how thick the walls of that jar might be without violating any rules? I'm working on yet another "master calculation" that I'm sure you will find amusing  I'm guessing 0.2 inches perhaps, but I can't really see the inside from that picture. I'll post my MS PAINT image after the contest to show you how I calculated my number.
> 
> My guess: ________ M&M's (pending)



My guess was based off of your last "master calculation" idea. :LOL2:


----------



## HOUSE

bulldog said:


> My guess was based off of your last "master calculation" idea. :LOL2:



Oh just wait until you see the calculus that went into this one, Bulldog! haha


----------



## F150fish

I'll guess 1020.
Scott


----------



## HOUSE

F150fish said:


> I'll guess 1020.
> Scott



Scott! I was just logging in to submit my carefully calculated guess and guess what it was... 1019! Did you break into my office and steal my research? grrr...I better run my numbers again and hope I come up with something new. I'm going to laugh it it's 1019 and then say bad things about you under my breath :0) good luck!


----------



## Charlie Two Tracks

518


----------



## dougdad

1100


----------



## knnymain

1254


----------



## TOY BOAT

0


----------



## magnum9

1,170


----------



## cjensen

738


----------



## Butthead

303


----------



## countryboy210

210


----------



## wildcatfan

386


----------



## dougdad

666


----------



## lovedr79

I already called 666......


----------



## firemech048

2805


----------



## Jdholmes

973


----------



## fender66

777.....my best guess.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jim

:LOL2: 

There were 828 M&M's in the jar, that makes Cali27 the winner of this contest!

Good guess man!

Jim


----------



## fender66

Good job Cali27..... congrats! =D>


----------



## LonLB

Congrats!


----------



## freetofish

yeah, what they said.


----------



## FishingCop

Congrats... =D>


----------



## lswoody

Congrats!!!!!! =D> =D>


----------



## crazymanme2

Good guess


----------



## lovedr79

Congrats! I really wanted that jar.


----------



## HOUSE

congrats Cali!

For anyone wanting a good #-o here's the "logic" that went into my guess:











I think the best my "formula" could have gotten me would have been 834 M&M's...and I still would have lost to that amazing guess of 827!!!

Thanks for hosting this fun contest, I sure had a blast trying to figure it out!


----------



## Jim

House....you have issues! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> House....you have issues! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:



He clearly forgot to carry the 2 which changed his answer by 7 too many. Darn the luck! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## freetofish

Hey fender, good catch on that math mistake...I saw it too but just didn't want to say anything... to sad.


----------



## Jim

Unclaimed!  

Till next year............


----------

